# Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?



## Dr.J (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat zwar nichts mit Teichen zu tun, aber ich weiss, dass hier ein paar Aquarianer unterwegs sind.

Zu meiner Frage. Ich habe ein 60 Liter Aquarium, was momentan eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 28 Grad aufweist. Als Besatz sind 10 Kardinalfische drin, die es ja lieber kühler lieben. Zur Zeit behelfe ich mich mit Kühlakkus und Eiswürfeln, aber das ist mir auf Dauer zu aufwendig. 

Hat jemand eine Idee. Durchlaufkühler sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## Joachim (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Vielleicht ne blöde Idee - aber was solls:

Schon mal bei PC Wasserkühlungen geschaut? Da gibts auch preiswerte Lösungen, die dank 12V Technik recht sparsam laufen...  Theoretisch halt auch mit Solar - muss ja nur kühlen wenn die Sonne heizt. 

Frage - wie warm isses denn bei euch im Haus? Ich hab mir heute im Wohnzimmer den Pullover geholt, weilos mir zu kalt wurde... Lehmhaus Bonus...


----------



## Dr.J (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Das Aquarium steht im Dachboden, da ist es a bissl wärmer als im Erdgeschoss.

Hab auch schon überlegt, PC-Lüfter zu installieren, hab aber ned die zeit sowas zu basteln. ne fertige Lösung wäre mir lieber.


----------



## koifischfan (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



> Schon mal bei PC Wasserkühlungen geschaut? Da gibts auch preiswerte Lösungen, die dank 12V Technik recht sparsam laufen... Theoretisch halt auch mit Solar - muss ja nur kühlen wenn die Sonne heizt.


Ich denke, daß wird nicht funktionieren. Der PC hat mindestens 35 Grad und wird mit der Zimmertemperatur gekühlt. Da diese meist unterhalb liegt, klappt das auch. In einem Raum mit 35 Grad soll man dann womit kühlen?

Wird das Wasser für die Kühlung aus einem kälteren Raum bezogen, geht das nun wieder. Ist die Leitung von dort noch isoliert, steigert es das Ergebnis.

Nun spinne ich mal weiter: Der Kühlschrank steht gleich im Nachbarraum. Ein paar Meter Aquarienschlauch in diesem Kühlkreislauf in den Kühler legen. Nun muß noch die Tür dicht schließen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Ich glaub der Joachim hat das so gemeint das die PC-Lüfter so laufen, das sie die warme Luft die die Beleuchtung erzeugt aus der Abdeckung ziehen.

Wenn man auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite dann noch Belüftungsöffnungen einbaut hat man einen leichten Luftstrom an der Wasseroberfläche.

Hab ich so ähnlich auch schon gesehen.
Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Hallo Jürgen 
schade das du nicht Bastel möchtest,sonst hätte ich dir das da empfohlen
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/193550/PELTIER-ELEMENT-1703/SHOP_AREA_27807&promotionareaSearchDetail=005
zwei ,drei Stück und auf die Wärmeseite noch eine Kühlrippe und einen kleinen Lüfter.
event. einen Thermostat, nicht das, das Becken zufriertlol

gibt es auch größer http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/193623/PELTIER-ELEMENT-12708
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Hallo Jürgen,
das mit dem PC Lüfter ist gut und günstig.
Du brauchst nur ein kleines 12 Volt Netzteil und setzt den Lüfter in den Deckel.
Die Luftbewegung sorgt für mehr Verdunstung, das kühlt das Wasser ab.

Ein kleiner mit USB Anschluss kann auch schon reichen.
Wichtig ist nur der Luftstrom an der Oberfläche, der für die Verdunstung sorgt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



> setzt den Lüfter in den Deckel.
> Die Luftbewegung sorgt für mehr Verdunstung, das kühlt das Wasser ab





> Wichtig ist nur der Luftstrom an der Oberfläche, der für die Verdunstung sorgt



So habe ich es gemeint,funktioniert wirklich.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



> Das Aquarium steht im Dachboden, da ist es a bissl wärmer als im Erdgeschoss.





Stell das Aq, in das Erdgeschoss


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Eine Klimaanlage, die das ganze Dachgeschoss kühlt könnte auch helfen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Haus umdrehen

Sorry, der mußte raus


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

geht doch gar nicht, da läuft doch das Becken aus


----------



## Dr.J (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

@Ralph und Patrick 
Hab mich grad erkundigt, Supermann ist bereits in Rente und macht diese Hausumdrehgeschichte nümmer..


Im Erdgeschoss ist leider kein Platz für das Aqua.  Klimaanlage im DG, na wir wollen es mal ned übertreiben...  Da ist nur meine Werkstatt.

Hmmm, das mit den PC-Lüftern muß ich mir nochmal anguggen. Ich hab ja diese Futterklappen im Deckel, da könnte ich bei Einer der Klappen 2 Lüfter verbauen.

Macht es Sinn die Tag- und Nachtzeiten zu tauschen, also tagsüber Licht aus und nachts an, wenn es kühler ist? Dann würden die Lampen tagsüber nicht zusätzlich heizen.


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Stell das Aq, in das Erdgeschoss



So ein 500 Liter Aquarium steht eh gleich im EG ;D 

Spaß beiseite. Ich betreibe bei uns im Büro (ebenfalls Dachgeschoss) auch ein 350l Becken ud hab keinerlei Probleme damit. Im schlimmsten Fall die AQ Heizung zurückdrehen.

Wie viel Grad hat das Wasser?

Lg mark


----------



## Dr.J (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

@Mark
das Wasser hat mom 28 Grad ohne Kühlung durch Eis. Heizung verwendet ich keine.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

@ Mark


> Zu meiner Frage. Ich habe ein 60 Liter Aquarium, was momentan eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 28 Grad aufweist.


mist Jürgen war schneller
Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Ich würde die Lüfter mit der Beleuchtung schalten.

Also Licht an-Lüfter an!

Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man die "Heizkraft" von Neonröhren nicht unterschätzen.

Da im AQ meistens die Wasseroberfläche immer etwas in Bewegung ist, sollte sich das Nachts wenn die Beleuchtung aus ist von alleine regeln.


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Jürgen,
Tag Nacht Wechsel der Beleuchtung bring wenig.
Decke das AQ mal Nachts ganz ab, das bringt auch schon was.
An die Futteröffnung so ein USB Lüfter, damit an der Oberfläche Luftbewegung ist.


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> @Mark
> das Wasser hat mom 28 Grad ohne Kühlung durch Eis. Heizung verwendet ich keine.



Hui.. 28° is schon massiv .. :O

So hab gach beim Google etwas geschaut... Viele machen dass mit einem PC VEntilator.
Ist zwar keine Dauerlösung aber hört sich vielversprechend an.

Die lassen den auf die Oberfläche blasen und fertig. Wäre einen Versuch wird. Die Dinger kosten ja nicht die Welt.

Viel Glück.

LG Mark


----------



## Vera44 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

 Hallo, größeres Aquarium und Diskusfische, die mögen es warm, sorry war nicht bös gemeint, ich hab keine bessere Lösung.:smoki


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

@ Jürgen 


> Hab mich grad erkundigt, Supermann ist bereits in Rente


das Erzählen sie uns immer, doch die Wahrheit ist noch viel schlimmer....


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Reeve




Supermann ist tot 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Auf die Oberfläche blasen bringt glaube ich nicht viel, damit "Rührt" man die warme Luft ja bloß um.

Ich würde sagen der stetige Luftzug ist da besser geeignet.


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Supermann ist nicht tot!

Er verkauft mit Elvis Surfbretter in Kalifornien!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

ECHT????
Booorrr ist ja der Hammer....
dann kann er ja mit seiner Kältepuste das Becken kühlen
Jetzt bin ich wieder Happy  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Jürgen,
da du den PC Lüftern nicht traust, hätte ich da noch eine Lösung.
Die Tiefe auf 1,5m erhöhen und das Volumen entsptechend auf mindestens 5m3 bringen.
Dann kannst du sie bedenkenlos darin überwintern und die Temperaturschwankungen sind auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## Dr.J (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Dazu müßte ich das halbe Haus umbauen   Ob Dagmar da mitmacht? 

Außerdem will ich es mit den Lüftern doch probieren...


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

@ Jörg


> Dann kannst du sie bedenkenlos darin überwintern


Er wollte doch, eine Lösung für den Sommer und nicht für den Winter
Gruss Patrick


----------



## koifischfan (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Verdunstungskälte zu nutzen, geht aber nur, wenn wirklich etwas verdunsten kann.

Ist das Aquarium abgedeckt, kondensiert es am Deckel und tropft wieder zurück. Also wie schon genannt, es ist nur ein Umrühren.

Darum Deckel um 5-10 cm anheben und die Lüfter seitlich einblasen lassen. Durch die Verdunstung ist dann auch Platz für kaltes Wechselwasser.

Wie hoch ist denn eigentlich die Raumtemperatur?


----------



## bayernhoschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



> Er wollte doch, eine Lösung für den Sommer und nicht für den Winter


Siehe meine Signatur!

Duck und weg!

Gute Nacht, der Morgen fängt früh an.


----------



## Dr.J (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn eigentlich die Raumtemperatur?



Kann ich mom nicht sagen. Morgen abend, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Jürgen,
das mit dem Umbau sollte schon gehen, schick mir mal die Statik vom Haus, dann kann die Planung anfangen.
Scherz beiseite, es fällt mir gerade eine tolle Dokumentation von einem recht jungen AQ Fan ein, der in seinem Zimmer auch ein 5m3 Becken gebaut hat. Ich bekomme schon wieder Lachanfälle, wenn ich an die Geschichte denke.
Alles von dem abgeraten wurde hat er sofort umgesetzt. Es musste aber letztendlich nur das Erdgeschoss von dem Neubau komplett renoviert werden. Ich such es mal raus.
Die gestellten Serien im Fernsehen sind dagegen harmlos.


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Hi Jürgen...

bei solchen oä. Problemen stöbere ich immer gerne auf Tonis Seiten...

http://anton-gabriel.at/08_07.html

Grüssle,
Jochen


----------



## Dr.J (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aquariumwasser kühlen - wie?*

Danke Jochen 

Interessante Seite


----------

